# Troubleshooting Simulation Program



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Guy said:


> Does anybody knows about a cheap of even free Troubleshooting Simulation Program??



What are you trying to Troubleshoot?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Try this


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> What are you trying to Troubleshoot?


Control Panels


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Guy said:


> Control Panels


nuclear control panels ? 

you'll have to ask zog. I'm not allowed to answer questions on that subject.


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Logix pro from the learning pit PLC simupator for Allen Bradley Micrologix


----------

